# Scratch pant selection



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been looking at scratch pants for and I was wondering if anyone has had a pair of Schweikert pants and jacket like the items listed below and what your impressions of them are. I've been looking at these and the Ray Allen versions and these seem to be priced a little bit lower.

http://kurtusa.com/store/item/vcwu/Helper_-_Trainer_Clothing/Schweikert_Protection_Jacket_Aero.html

http://kurtusa.com/store/item/r6mk/...g/Schweikert_Protective_Pants_3_4_Padded.html


Thanks


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> I've been looking at scratch pants for and I was wondering if anyone has had a pair of Schweikert pants and jacket like the items listed below and what your impressions of them are. I've been looking at these and the Ray Allen versions and these seem to be priced a little bit lower.
> 
> http://kurtusa.com/store/item/vcwu/Helper_-_Trainer_Clothing/Schweikert_Protection_Jacket_Aero.html
> 
> ...


get the schweikert but do not get the ones padded in the rear, unless you feel you need them. I have schweikert and they are great.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> I've been looking at scratch pants for and I was wondering if anyone has had a pair of Schweikert pants and jacket like the items listed below and what your impressions of them are. I've been looking at these and the Ray Allen versions and these seem to be priced a little bit lower.
> 
> http://kurtusa.com/store/item/vcwu/Helper_-_Trainer_Clothing/Schweikert_Protection_Jacket_Aero.html
> 
> ...


I also suggest when you order you call Gus at kurtusa. He can help you get fitted properly. I had to order a special size because my torso is a little longer than normal.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

The padding in the rear restricts movement I gather?


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> The padding in the rear restricts movement I gather?


Yep, hotter and more bulky.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the pants and am about to order the jacket. I couldnt be more hapy with them great investment.

I got mine from dogsportgear.com Ralph is a really nice guy with good prices and can get them to you quick since they are in washington state.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

How quick did you get them to your door Greg?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Ordered Monday got them wednesday from priority mail.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

*just some INFO*

crosspost:

*Green Suede Padded Scratch Pants for Sale. ($115 including shipping, US)* 

[FONT=verdana, arial]Posted by *joby*  on 1/29/2008, 7:55 pm 
[FONT=verdana, arial]ALL leather (straps harness leather) 
Barely Used, some sun/color fading, minimal stains. LOOK DAMN GOOD 

NO STRUCTURAL DAMAGE Whatsoever. $200.00-$300.00 RETAIL. 
Price $100.00 + $15.00 Shipping (US) 
Pics Available, EMAIL for info. 
Joby JOBY
PROGRESSIVE K9
www.k9crunchfest.com
[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: just some INFO*

theres also a pair of gappay ones on ebay that start at 125 just search for scratch pants


----------

